# Postage within Spain



## MaxineHearney (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everybody, I am new to the site and forums so wanted to say a quick hello and also am looking for a little bit of help.

I am moving to Spain with my family in a couple of weeks time and I will be using the Spanish postal system a little bit for work mainly sending small parcels within the country. I am trying to find out costs for this but am a little bit confused when looking at the postal services website.
If anybody knows a little bit I would ideally like to know the costs for posting packages that weigh approx 500g and 750g either by a normal economy service and also a tracked/recorded post.

Any help would be great. Thanks and look forward to talking to you all soon


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Express Packages within 48 hours









Regular and Recorded Delivery


----------



## MaxineHearney (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for that. It seems quite expensive in comparison to UK Royal Mail prices.... do they not offer a cheaper service for smaller packages or is the 1kg and under the lowest in terms of weight? Thank you


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

MaxineHearney said:


> Thanks for that. It seems quite expensive in comparison to UK Royal Mail prices.... do they not offer a cheaper service for smaller packages or is the 1kg and under the lowest in terms of weight? Thank you


TBH I'm not too sure, all ive ever had to post is a letter, but they are really helpful and try to give you the cheapest option. Alot of them stay open until around 10pm too which is a bonus.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A letter from Madrid to the Canaries often takes two to three weeks


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepa said:


> A letter from Madrid to the Canaries often takes two to three weeks


Depends what class and hows its sent I suppose, we sent a letter from here at 8pm on Tuesday and it arrived in Shrewsbury on the Thrursday morning.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

When i post birthday cards two days max the postal service here is excellent


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

RichTUK said:


> Depends what class and hows its sent I suppose, we sent a letter from here at 8pm on Tuesday and it arrived in Shrewsbury on the Thrursday morning.


Yes , to the UK, inside Spain it is a lot slower.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

My daughter posted me a card on Wednesday from London. It was in my postbox this morning (Friday). Must admit that's faster than normal. I expected it to arrive Monday. Never had any problems with post either way.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RichTUK said:


> A lot of them stay open until around 10pm too which is a bonus.


Ours closes at 10 *am* when he goes for breakfast, reopens between 11 and 11.30 then closes for good at 2pm - such is the hard life of funcionarios!


----------



## MaxineHearney (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. The slower service isn't a problem really but costs would be more important and I was hoping for a little closer to UK prices where the same parcels I send for £3.65 (I think that is correct) for 1st recorded. I don't mind paying the same for just a standard service but any more would be a bit much I think


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaxineHearney said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The slower service isn't a problem really but costs would be more important and I was hoping for a little closer to UK prices where the same parcels I send for £3.65 (I think that is correct) for 1st recorded. I don't mind paying the same for just a standard service but any more would be a bit much I think


Why don't you check out couriers? MRW bring our stuff from UK for free on Amazon, so I wouldn't think they can be that expensive.


----------

